# 917b



## steven_b46 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone have one? WDYT? 20+1 rounds sounds nice. Can you find a holster for this? TIA!


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I dont own the 917B, but Ive fondled one a few times at FLGS. I like it. I do own a Beretta Centurion which is very similar in size. IIRC the Centurion is a bit lighter, but I really like the frame safety for cocked and locked.

Pretty sure any holster that fits a PT92 will fit the 917, you will just have .5 in of extra material at the muzzle. I have seen a few comments about the gun and they were all positive.

Good luck.


----------

